# Party At Mike's!!



## Scott Cairns (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi all, after long careful and delicate consideration, Mike has decided to open up his studio to you mob.

The date is Saturday March 3rd, address is;

1119 N Las Palmas Ave Hollywood, CA 90038 

Ill be flying in from Australia, so I hope to be able to meet you all in person. Be there! 8) 

If you plan to come, perhaps let us know in this thread so we can track numbers.

Starting time is around 6pm (unless you want to make it earlier Mike?) /\~O


event proudly sponsored by; Green Beer -


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 17, 2007)

6:00 is good for me but I can do earlier if there's interest. We can get delivery for pizza (Raffallo's is what I usually get, but I'm open) and a Thai place I like a lot. Other options are Zeke's Barbecue which is really good and a Philly Cheese Steak place I like (they both deliver.) And for Nick, not to be outdone by Anaheim, there's a Sizzler nearby if he wants his dining extra fancy! I figure we can have stuff delivered around 7:00, but since this will be pretty casual, it doesn't need to get here all at once.

The address is 1119 N. Las Palmas Ave in Hollywood. Las Palmas is 2 blocks east of Highland and I'm just north of Santa Monica Blvd on the west side of the street. Phone number is (323) 383-7374.

I thought of some fun activites too! First, we can have a contest: who can ghost-write the best cue for Mike! Free Snickers bar to the winner! Second, we can all pretend we're on "The Apprentice" and this week's task is to make the cleanest studio! We can all pitch in with mops, brooms and toilet brushes and learn all about teamwork! It'll be great!!! 8)


----------



## Brian Ralston (Feb 17, 2007)

I was going to see if I could make it to this when you all were talking about putting it together a while ago...but unfortunately...one of my films is screening at the Cinequest Film Festival up in San Jose, CA that day. So....I will be up there all weekend. 

I hope you guys have fun.


----------



## sbkp (Feb 17, 2007)

Mike Greene @ Sat Feb 17 said:


> I thought of some fun activites too! First, we can have a contest: who can ghost-write the best cue for Mike! Free Snickers bar to the winner! Second, we can all pretend we're on "The Apprentice" and this week's task is to make the cleanest studio! We can all pitch in with mops, brooms and toilet brushes and learn all about teamwork! It'll be great!!! 8)



I wasn't going to be attending this, but this sounds GREAT! :shock:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it going to be BYOM (bring your own mop)? ~o)


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 18, 2007)

And I would want to do this, why?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 18, 2007)

You've obviously never had one of Mike's lapdances, Jay.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 18, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Feb 18 said:


> You've obviously never had one of Mike's lapdances, Jay.
> 
> o-[][]-o



If you promise me I get to see Mike Greene giving you a lap dance then that i will show up for.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 18, 2007)

You pervert! Shame on you!


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 19, 2007)

Well Scott, at least we won't have any overflow parking problems! :mrgreen:


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah Mike, I think its just you and me. o-[][]-o


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 19, 2007)

I've had a few people tell me by email they're coming, perhaps we should do a roll call?

Report for duty... 8)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh...yes, I'm looking forward to stopping by.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 19, 2007)

Nick gets a door prize (Mike's studio door) for being the first to confirm. >8o


----------



## sbkp (Feb 19, 2007)

What do you win if you're the first to conform?

Unfortunately (for me, at least -- Mike may have a different opinion), it looks like I won't be able to attend this. But Scott, I do think I'll be in San Francisco when you're there. I won't be at the GDC, but nearby in a fancy office in the Financial District.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Stefan, it looks like we might be going out for dinner one of the nights (outside of GDC) you're most welcome to attend.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 19, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 19, 2007)

Jay, I don't want you to be too disappointed when you don't see what you came for...


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 20, 2007)

I will be there as well. o/~


----------



## José Herring (Feb 20, 2007)

Count me in. Let's go for some Pizza and beer. I'll buy Scott a "XX".

Jose


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll do my best to be there. My sis's B-day is that weekend but I'll try to flake. 8)


----------



## midphase (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll try and swing by....are we going out for dinner and beer afterwards or are we just going to hang out at Mike's and chat about sample libraries?

I say let's hit Cat and the Fiddle....I think Scott will enjoy that, and they have great beers on tap!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool Guys.

Jose - I dont know what a XX is, but ill give it a go. 8) 

Kid - understand if you cant make it, would be a shame to miss you though!

Kays - there's been a discussion about getting take away, but regardless of whether we eat at Mike's or later, Im all for going out. o-[][]-o


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 22, 2007)

Take out (not "take _away_" . . . what kinda English do they teach you crazy Aussies anyways?!? :mrgreen: ) is my preference because it's cheaper and more casual. And quieter. Plus we have more options since everyone doesn't have to get food from the same place.

Cat and Fiddle or some other place could be fun afterwards, but it's Saturday night, so it's going to be a scene.

The studio is pretty big. The control room for Studio A is 20'x25' and the Studio B control room is 15'x20'. And there's a pool table and pinball machine (Star Trek Next Generation) in the lobby. So it'll be pretty easy to keep away from Nick as he gets drunk and starts going up to everybody and slurring, "Hey buddy, hows about a lap dance?"

Another possibility if anyone's interested is they can check out some of the VIs I have(including Appassionata Strings and hopefully Broadway Big Band will finally get here.)

Kid - Isn't that sister the one who's daughter said your music sucks? Time to teach her a lesson and blow off her party! Besides, there won't be any real live Australians at your sister's birthday so why go there when you can come here? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 22, 2007)

Party time!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 22, 2007)

take out, take away take off... its all just food isnt it? :lol: 

BTW, I've had a few people email saying they're interested in coming but dont knnow anyone... - either do I!!

Please feel free to come, Im sure all of us will have plenty to chat about as we all share comon interests (Nick's lap dancing for example) It will also be cool to check out the new sample libs as Mike mentioned. And I definetly want to hit a venue later, I deliberately booked my flight up to San Fran *late* afternoon Sunday. 8)


----------



## spoon (Feb 23, 2007)

o-[][]-o 

would be cool to see some pictures of your party...(not only empty beer cans and weird lap dancing)


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2007)

Scott Cairns @ Thu Feb 22 said:


> its all just food isnt it? :lol:



Clearly you are not Jewish or you could never write that sentence.


----------



## alanb (Feb 27, 2007)

I promise that I'll be there for the party celebrating the opening of the "NYC Branch," if and when that happens . . .


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 27, 2007)

kid-surf @ Tue Feb 27 said:


> . . .
> When do we need to RSVP by? . . .


No biggie about the RSVPs since we can order out (or "take away" for those who can't speak English!) after people arrive . . . and order more if more people show up. Anyone should definitely still come even if they didn't RSVP.

The biggest reason for the head count is whether or not I need to twist my neighbor's arm to let me use their parking lot for additional parking. It's a bit awkward because I never let them use _my_ lot! :oops:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup, I should be there.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 27, 2007)

Ashermusic @ Wed Feb 28 said:


> Scott Cairns @ Thu Feb 22 said:
> 
> 
> > its all just food isnt it? :lol:
> ...



Hey Im kosher! :mrgreen: 

BTW, I might be part-Jewish, my Grandmother's family name is Koch. Might that be Jewish? Her side of the family is German.

Kid - dont stress mate, if you cant make it its cool. I think Ill be coming to the States more regularly anyway as all my clients are there anyway. (This is the part where you guys complain about bloody Australians stealing your clients.)


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 28, 2007)

Im off to the airport today. Ill see everyone in Hollywood. o-[][]-o 

Im staying at the Hollywood Celebrity hotel from Thursday. If anyone wants to hook up for a drink before Mike's do, let me know.

Cell no is; 61 407 268 843


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 28, 2007)

Incidentally, I don't know where Mike's is or what time.

Don't post it here of course, because you'll also get a bunch of party-crashing perverts showing up and stealing lap dances.

In case anybody doesn't know what Jay or Scott look like, by the way, here's a recent picture:






And here I am singing with my band:


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Nick, I think all the crazy perverts have already been invited.

Mike's address is at the start of the thread.

Thats me on the left in the picture. Jay and I had so much promise back then. o/~


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 28, 2007)

Have a good trip! See you in HOLLYWOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o-[][]-o


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 28, 2007)

Scott Cairns @ Wed Feb 28 said:


> Hi Nick, I think all the crazy perverts have already been invited.
> 
> Mike's address is at the start of the thread.
> 
> Thats me on the left in the picture. Jay and I had so much promise back then. o/~



ROTFL!


----------

